# Warning! Data Block NOT absolute!!!



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Possible use of data on blocked account!!!

*Please don't start flaming me at least until you've read what I am saying here.*

We thought we had figured what we needed, BUT.....

Today we wandered into a Rogers store with every intention of purchasing an iPhone and a modest plan with no data and having the data blocked. After I finally forced them to call data-tech support they said yes they could block data. I have to say I am pretty sure they already knew you could block data, but were trying to upsell.

OK, they would block data, but.... And here it comes... But we would have to sign a waiver to say we would pay for any data use that (somehow?) got by the block. This is from 3 different drones in the store and the guy on the end of the phone (the data tech they themselves had called). They were pretty insistent that such data seepage can occur - though I'm not sure how. 

In all the talk on ehMac about blocking data no-one has ever mentioned such a waiver as far as I can remember and I have read literally everything on the subject here since the first iPhone was introduced.

Has anyone else heard of this waiver? Has anyone ever had any data leakage on a data-blocked account? Is this waiver thing just an upsell tactic to push us into a data plan?

An iPhone without data would be perfect for my wife. She currently (heavily) uses a Palm Treo 650 pda/phone and an iPod and is looking for something smaller than the Treo (which is a bit of a lump) and hoped to have the iPod functionality built in. In essence what we want for her (and probably myself later) is an iTouch with celphone functionality built in. We have wifi everywhere we go. We have a fairly fixed income (retired) and don't need any $urpri$e$...

Thoughts?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Anyone who purchases an iPhone with or without a data plan must sign this waiver, saying that they will pay for any and all data charges that exceed their monthly limit, if they have one.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

Sorry for my ignorance but how can you be charged data if it's been blocked? I have an iPhone with data blocked I cannot access anything - NO maps, NO safari, NO facebook, NO iTunes store......my bills have been the same all the time. Just what ever talk plan I have.
I didnt' sign a waiver!
I don't understand what they can charge you with, except text messages and long distance charges.


----------



## doubles87 (Jul 15, 2008)

The waiver is normal its for PAY PER USE data, but since u cant because its blocked, u have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

It was some internal policy done by Rogers and Fido about 2 months ago.

The policy is:

An iPhone can only be sold without data with store manager's permission. The store manager does not have to give permission. If the store manager does give permission then you must sign a waiver that says if there is any data charges you are responsible for them.

If you want to block data then that is your own call and Rogers/Fido is not legally responsible for that. 

It has been around for a little while.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

John Clay said:


> Anyone who purchases an iPhone with or without a data plan must sign this waiver, saying that they will pay for any and all data charges that exceed their monthly limit, if they have one.


Thanks *JC*. I guess I can understand that. Given the quality of Rogers employees I've run into recently, I suppose a one-size-fits-all approach is understandable.



bmovie said:


> Sorry for my ignorance but how can you be charged data if it's been blocked? I have an iPhone with data blocked I cannot access anything - NO maps, NO safari, NO facebook, NO iTunes store......my bills have been the same all the time. Just what ever talk plan I have.
> I didnt' sign a waiver!
> I don't understand what they can charge you with, except text messages and long distance charges.


Well, *bmovie*, I guess that is my question too. 

The drones in the store seemed to suggest that somehow the phone could accidentally (not my word) use data even though blocked. I could not get any sort of cogent explanation from them how this was possible. I should say that I am in no way a noob except as it comes to iPhone and 3G although I have read all the info. I have been a Mac user at the lab and at home since the SE. I support my co-researchers for Mac and cell phone use and this bit was new to me and thought I had a good grasp of things. Nothing about this data leakage thing made sense but it was enough to un-nerve my wife - she pays her own cell bill (I'm on corporate) - I was offering the iPhone as an xmas gift. It seemed to me that if there was no 3G access there could be, as you say, no data usage, but all the press on data charges was enough to un-nerve the one paying the monthly on it.

Maybe this data leakage concept is just an upsell technique.

As my wife said, it is frustrating when one knows more than the dorks behind the counter and one has done one's homework with due diligence and even then they can 'throw a curve' that sends one back to do more research - hence this thread.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Adrian. said:


> It was some internal policy done by Rogers and Fido about 2 months ago.
> 
> The policy is:
> 
> ...


I get that now. But the question remains > can data ever be used in a blocked account while it is blocked? I don't see how, but these assholes tossed me one I didn't have an answer for.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

I have data blocked on mine and I have never been charged. It is blocked right from your account on the Rogers computer. I don't even have a 3G logo on m iPhone. Just the cellular network and wifi when its available. I wouldn't worry about it.

Remember though, even booting the phone up for the first time costs about 3 dollars in data without even opening a programme. So make sure you call in and block data before you even turn the phone on.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

rgray said:


> Thanks *JC*. I guess I can understand that. Given the quality of Rogers employees I've run into recently, I suppose a one-size-fits-all approach is understandable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The iPhone is an iPod Touch with a cellphone and camera built in. If they can't charge you for data use on an iPod Touch, then they can't charge you for data use on an iPhone either if you requested that it be blocked. Any "accidental" use is their responsibility, since they agree to block data at your request. The fear of extra charges is what keeps Rogers ticking, and it is exactly this kind of fear technique that makes Rogers such a poor match with Apple. What can you do? I chose to skip the iPhone and got an iPod Touch instead. Surf via WiFi and no data charges. Ever.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

fjnmusic said:


> Any "accidental" use is their responsibility, since they agree to block data at your request.


The point is they don't guarantee it, at least so I was told. I haven't read the waiver yet but will. I walked out because the drones in that particular store were becoming assholish.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

You will notice if data is on because there will be the "3G" logo at the top of your screen. If it isn't there then don't worry. If it ever pops up (never happened to me) then turn your phone off pronto and phone Rogers. Simple as that.

I have had data blocked since day one and have never paid a penny.


----------



## ertman (Jan 15, 2008)

They try and upsell data and recieve commisions, that is why they make it difficult to buy it without the data package. I beleive that the waiver like already stated was regarding to going beyond your limit, not to data blocked phones. I believe that they are responsible for that, and I wonder if the courts will agree even if you did sign the contract, as the service of blocking data is not being provided.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Exactly.


----------



## turco1234 (Oct 9, 2008)

ive had my iphone for three months, blocked data not a single charge. I had to bitch to Rogers for a while on the phone when I got it because I was switching from bell and i didn't want to get charged a lot for data i didnt use so I had them send me a confirmation email saying that I was not responsible for any data charges, and that any charges were going to be immediately credited. all it takes is a lot of bitching and complaining because, as it turns out, they can't offer a data block without a guarantee. I finally got this out of one of the reps, that apple doesn't allow them to refuse this service etc.... Just make a lot of threats of getting in touch with apple and you will get what you want.


----------



## vancouverdave (Dec 14, 2008)

What about if you accidentally roam? I bet the folks south of the border don't know you want to be 'data blocked' ... They would bill Rogers who would then have to tag you...


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Adrian. said:


> You will notice if data is on because there will be the "3G" logo at the top of your screen. If it isn't there then don't worry. If it ever pops up (never happened to me) then turn your phone off pronto and phone Rogers. Simple as that.
> 
> I have had data blocked since day one and have never paid a penny.


3G just means you are on the 3rd Generation Cell network, clearer calls and the ABILITY to use data at the same time as a call. It doesn't mean you are using Data. Further, Data can be used on "E" (Edge=2.75 Generation Cell network) or GPRS.

Block your data, you will be fine, if it shows up on the bill, call and say "my data is blocked" they will adjust it off your bill.


----------

